# Any Tips for (Less) Painful Injections?? Please :)



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am just about to start this whole "baby process" for the first time, and have just picked up THREE bags of items from the pharmacy, the most frightening of which is certainly the thought of doing the injections (Menopur, Clexane and Cetrotide).
How the hell do they expect us to just know how to administer them? Has anyone tips for "practice runs" on oranges or something?  Also, assume we can use some sort of mild anaesthetic gel too?

Oooooh  I do want this to be an exciting process, but the prospect of being a pin cushion is not my idea of excitement! Any kind advice would be greatly appreciated. Am due to start this in about 2 weeks.

Thanks so much in advance,
M


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not having injections this time, but I remember last time that putting the vial in my bra for half an hour before to warm it helped, and also I got my partner to do it and just didn't look at first. I've also read that numbing the area with a nice cube can help. Funnily enough, injections never bother me, but couldn't stand the thought of doing it myself!

I'm sure other ladies will have lots of good tips.

Rachel xx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Miryan,
I cant comment on the clexane cause I've never used it but as for the other two, I can honestly say that the injections were nowhere near as bad as I imagined. 
Everyone is different but I injected in my tummy, under the belly button and moved across in a horizontal line to avoid injecting in the same place twice. Some people inject into their thighs, I tried this at first and it made me bruise so I switched to tummy but it's whatever works best for you. I never used any form of anaesthetic but I was advised to wipe the area with alcohol using a cotton ball before and after. 
I found it best to do it quickly and not think about it. At first I got DH to do it but I found this more stressful as you are tense waiting for the injection, it was easier for me just to do it myself.
If you're worried or stressed about it, speak to your clinic for reassurance. I'm sure a nurse can go through it all with you.
Good Luck!!!!!
Catie x


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

Bra-warming, ice-cubes, thanks Rachael, BOTH shall be tried!!  Thank you for your reply.. hope my partner is up to the task as I sure as hell cannot see myself being able to do it!
M


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Catie for that reassurance. I'm kind of hoping that if I stress enough about it beforehand then it won't be as bad come injection time   It's interesting to hear you mention using the thigh... do you know if this is as beneficial? I've next to no belly fat, but plenty more thigh flesh! Thanks again x


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Catie is right, it doesn't hurt half as much as you think, and I always did belly too  

Good luck  xxxx


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

You can do either - I started in the thigh but came up in bruises. My dad is a type 1 diabetic and he suggested the tummy and moving across in a line so I tried that and found it much better. Honestly though, the thought of it is way worse than the reality.
You'll be grand!
      for your treatment!
Catie x


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

OK I will put the idea of injecting in the thigh out the window before I even start to entertain it. Belly it is, and will indeed try the idea of moving across in a line! Thank you both for your encouraging words.

If I could just ask another question, are there any nasty side effects of the treatment that you found ways of dealing with better? Unfortunatley it seems I may be in early menopause (am only 34) so my hormones already crashing turning me into a teary wreck, but maybe there are things I could also be doing now to "calm things" down.

Thanks, Mir x


----------



## catie_s (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh   it does make you emotional. I had a great relaxation cd, you can get special ones for IVF. Drink lots of water too x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

The warming in the bra only works for Gestone. I've also read not to rub the area after using Clexane. In your tummy isn't too bad, but if you have to use Gestone I'd recommend numbing the area with ice first.
The thought of it is far worse than doing it - I never thought I could do it but here I am again! 
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Miryan - are you on HRT? I started the menopause at 25ish, so can imagine what you are going through. It's really important that you find a good HRT that suits you, the need for it and it's side effects are completely different for Prem menopause, and even most Drs don't understand that. I don't know if you use it already, but I found The Daisy Netwrok really useful when I was first diagnosed.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

No I haven't heard of the Daisy Network, but I will check this out, thanks so much Rachael.... This is all a whole new (rapidly changing) world for me. Thanks again, x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the clexane is the worst, that stings once it (the drug, not the needle) goes in and hurts a bit afterwards.

the rest is ok. though i haven't had cetrotide. you get used to injecting... i have injected *something* every day since june 2nd last year apart from the day before egg collection i think... 

i know the pin cushion feeling well. There are three things to do, 1) distract yourself, lots of pain is in the mind. Music helps, as does eating gummy bears or other small sweets afterwards, as does dashing off afterwards to watch tv or something, as does getting someone else to prep them so you think about them the minimum time possible. counting reciting or singing can help while you actually inject.

2) reduce wear and tear by as others have said already varying the injection site and picking where to inject carefully... i did all my IVF ones in the thigh but was told the tummy for clexane, though later i was allowed to swap back to my thighs as my belly was getting massive lumps under the skin which was bothering me.. DO follow your clinic advice though and if you want to make changes make sure they are ok with it...some people find thighs better some belly easier.. it's about how much muscle tone you have and what feels comfortable to you, there isn't a rule about which is best overall.. 

3) as others have said, ice or a cold flannel, not rubbing after clexane, though do rub after menopur if it helps! i found also moving my legs, getting the blood flowing afterwards helped... do not rub or touch after clexane!... yes i know i said that already but don't... though i find if it bleeds slightly (an occasional spot) that a dab with a tissue or cotton wool is fine...

tips for practice runs - the thing to try and do is get into a routine, same time, same place... arrange stuff in the same way, that way you don't forget something... we always injected in the bedroom so that we could still do that if guests were round... i put all the drugs in a big plastic box so we could use the lid as a table... you'll need pen/paper etc to make sure you keep track of what you injected when and where... (eg monday, right leg, menopur) you don't need to practice the actual injecting but it might help to run through the process ahead of time.. work out what order you will do things in..

just keep your eye on the prize. the rest becomes like brushing your teeth, not the highlight of your day but something you just do and then move on from.. 

good luck


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the thing with the gummy bear afterwards was also, if DH wanted to ask if i had injected or remind me it was time, he could say it was time for my bear, or ask if i had had one, it was somehow nicer than being reminded to take the drugs...


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

No problem at all. I remember clearly being devastated by the whole thing. If ever you need to chat, feel free to pm me. I'm not the most knowledgeabke, and I've never been one if the ladies on here that understands the process properly (though thank god there are ladies who do to help me out!). 

Xxxx


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks so much Goldbunny and rtsaintly for all of that advice, all will be taken on board, including some of the easier advice like having treats aka Gummi bears!!!  No doubt a million more questions will come out in time but I guess it is a day-by-day process isn't it. Good luck to us all  Thanks again.
Mir


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
I discovered using Germoline helped for my Clexane injections (don't need it for the Cetrotide ones).  It's only a couple of pounds from the chemist or supermarket but as well as being an antiseptic cream it contains an anaesthetic.  I just rubbed it on my chosen spot a few minutes before the injection.  Still felt a little sting from the Clexane afterwards but only for a moment and it wasn't bad.

Good luck! 
Turia x


----------



## Music (Aug 23, 2013)

Germoline is now on my list, many thanks Turia! Anaesthetic sounds good - a general anaesthetic sounds better, but that might be a bit dramatic done on a daily basis  x


----------



## Nella (Aug 15, 2010)

I found flicking the area immediately before injecting helped. The flick probably distracted the nerve signals, and also made the site a little numb. 
Good luck


----------

